# Applet in HTML-Datei - Classloader Fehlermeldung



## Haase (22. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Allerseits,
würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Habe ein Applet erstellt und das in eine html Datei eingebunden, kann es aber nicht im appletviewer oder im Browser zum laufen bekommen in Eclipse funktioniert es aber.

http://www.carsten-fries.de/studium/Test.htm

Fehlermeldung:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Willkommen (wrong name: Applets/Willkommen)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
...
...

Appletcode:
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
public class MeinErstesApplet extends Applet{
public void paint(Graphics g) {
g.drawString("Hallo Carsten!", 100, 100);
}}

HTML-Code
<APPLET CODE="MeinErstesApplet.class" WIDTH="348" HEIGHT="322" ALIGN="BOTTOM">
Ihr Browser ist nicht java-f&hig!
</APPLET>

jdk1.5.0_08 und jre1.5.0_08 ist installiert und den Classpath und Path habe ich gesetzt, javac funktioniert.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
Gruß Haase


----------



## penizillin (22. Mrz 2007)

nimm mal alles zwischen den <applet> tags raus.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2007)

Da passt was nicht zusammen:


> Willkommen (wrong name: Applets/Willkommen)


Deutet daraufhin das du eine Klasse Willkommen im Package Applets hast und im Code Tag gibst du dann eine MeinErstesApplet.class an  ???:L


----------



## Haase (22. Mrz 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Funktioniert noch nicht. Ich habe die Klasse Willkommen gelöscht und alles was im <applet>-tag steht gelöscht.


----------



## penizillin (22. Mrz 2007)

<applet #nicht zwischen den tags#>"zwischen den tags"</applet>

jetzt macht dein code erst recht null sinn.


----------



## Haase (22. Mrz 2007)

Okay habe das soweit gemacht: http://www.carsten-fries.de/studium/Test.htm

Kommt weiterhin der Fehler, obwohl ich keine Willkommen Klasse habe.


----------



## Haase (22. Mrz 2007)

Komisch. http://www.carsten-fries.de/studium/index.html
Mit diesem Code funktioniert es:
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*; 
public class Appletname extends Applet
{   public void paint (Graphics g)
    {   g.drawString("Hallo Welt!",50,50);
    }}

Könnt ihr mir sagen warum das nicht mit:
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;
public class MeinErstesApplet extends Applet{
	public void start() {
		this.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		Label label = new Label("Willkommen in der Java Welt!");
		this.add(label,BorderLayout.CENTER);
	}}
funktioniert?
Vielen dank im Vorraus an Euch beiden Helfern.
Gruß Haase


----------



## penizillin (22. Mrz 2007)

zu wenig aus java.applet importiert?


----------

